# 12-5-2011 - Get New Google Sidebar, Before It Becomes Live



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

This is the new Google sidebar that will be coming soon.

I know some people don't give a crap about stuff like this, but I do and in case you do too, then here ya' go....( Instructions Below )



You can get in now before it becomes live by doing the following,

*For Chrome users*, you will need the free Edit This Cookie extension, once it's installed, head to Google.com and hit the extension's button. Navigate to the PREF section, and change its value to the following:

ID=03fd476a699d6487:U=88e8716486ff1e5d:FF=0:LD=en:CR=2:TM=1322688084:LM=1322688085:S=McEsyvcXKMiVfGds

Reload and you should be good to go

( I don't use chrome, so I did not test this)


*For Firefox* *users*,

Press Ctrl + SHIFT + K, and enter the line below ( place it where the curser is blinking ), close it and refresh and it pops up.

document.cookie="PREF=ID=03fd476a699d6487:U=88e8716486ff1e5d:FF=0:LD=en:CR=2:TM=1322688084:LM=1322688085:S=McEsyvcXKMiVfGds; path=/; domain=.google.com";window.location.reload();

( I use Firefox and this worked for me )


*For IE users,* hit F12 to open developers tools, then SCRIPT tab, then CONSOLE tab, paste the code right in the space above RUN SCRIPT button and then hit RUN SCRIPT. 

document.cookie="PREF=ID=03fd476a699d6487:U=88e8716486ff1e5d:FF=0:LD=en:CR=2:TM=1322688084:LM=1322688085:S=McEsyvcXKMiVfGds; path=/; domain=.google.com";window.location.reload();

( I did test this one and it worked )

That's it. Have a good one.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

google maps updated to this version on my phone a few days back, I like it so far.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It is live now for me and has been for several days maybe a week without editing anything. I am an early adopter and of course google knows that. I don't mind it so much, if it wouldn't pop up when I first start chrome from a cold boot. 

I am not crazy about the new Gmail layout, and honestly gave it the old college try for about a month and switched back. Its designed for touch, not the desktop, and its painfully obvious. The new side bar is as well, but at least it isn't the entire screen like gmail is.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not crazy about the Gmail layout either, but I do love the tool bar!


----------

